# Asking for good thoughts



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I haven't been around much lately. I have been having a few issues..my mother was soooo sick and she turned out to have colitis. She has been in a lot of pain. But she is on the B R A T diet along with some antibiodics and is starting to feel better. :smheat: I was so worried. After that, my health problems started to get worse. I have had some horrible joint and muscle problems for awhile now. At first my dr told me it was probably RLS and I thought for sure it could be, but then later, my muscles and joints have been popping terrible and I have been in pain all the time and it feels like my bones are throbbing. Today I woke up ill. My skin hurt to touch and I had a rash on my left leg that felt like rugburn and stung like crazy, the bones & muscles on that leg throbbed along with it. I have had some bloodwork and stuff done today at the dr and I'm praying that it's nothing too serious. Dr. thinks it could be rhumetoid artheritis, but I dunno about the rash. Its mainly on my left thigh and leg and it stings and my whole leg throbs like its broken. Anyhow could you keep me in your thoughts please. I'm a little scared and in a lot of pain. It's been a rough couple of weeks.  I miss my SM family. Thanks everybody.

*UPDATE: I tested positive for Lyme Disease. I have been very sick and that is why I have not been posting on SM. But incase anyone checks, this is what it is . I am scared, I had no clue I was bitten by a tick and when and the medication they put me on has me feeling awful. I do appreciate the sweet emails and PMs , kind thoughts and prayers. I miss chatting with ya'll and hope to be well enough to chat again soon. Does anyone else have Lyme on here and if so, how long before you found out? *


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

You will be in my thoughts and prayers..I hope you feel better real soon :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so sorry you are not feeling well. Has your doctor mentioned Lyme disease to you? A rash and joint pains are classic symptoms.

I hope your doctor figures it out and can start treating it. [attachment=48985:big_hug.gif]


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

That sounds awful! You'll be in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: Please let us know what your doctor says.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh that doesn't sound like fun! I hope it's nothing serious and you are feeling better asap!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So sorry you are going thru so much ! I agree with marg to be sure to rule out the Lyme. I know of many whose symptoms didn't show up till long after 'lyme-season" and many never even knew they were bitten! 
Whatever the problem is I hope it can be easily treated and that you'll be feeling better soon!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I hope you feel better. I also agree with Marj, Lyme is one of things that is very hard to diagnose, but shouldn't be ruled out. Hopefully they will find out and you can get better. As hard as it is, try to relax and take it easy. Hug all the pups, that should amke you feel better...and keep us posted.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I hope your doctor finds out what's wrong soon and its nothing serious! I'm sorry to hear you're having problems and I hope things go well with your mom. It does sound like you've had a bad few weeks.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Thank you. I don't think I've been near any ticks though. I have had these joint problems for awhile now and the rash is new and the stinging rugburn like feeling skin. I will mention it though to my doctor tomorrow. Thank you for the suggestions. I just don't know how it could be possible. But better to ask and be safe!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Andrea, I'm keeping you and your mom in my thoughts and prayers. Get well soon.

Linda


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh, Andrea honey. I had no idea you aren't feeling well. Special trip tomorrow to St Patrick's Cathedral. I'll be praying like crazy and lighting candles at the statues of St. Anthony and the Blessed Mother.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh Andrea, I'm so sorry!! I hope it's easily treatable and not serious, and I'll definitely keep you in my thoughts! Maybe a little cuddling with
Ray would help - I can't see how that could NOT help anything! :grouphug:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Hope they figure this out for you soon. Being in pain can just make everything awful because you hurt so much. 

Tina


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

That sounds awful. I hope you feel better soon!! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Sorry Andrea that you are having problems, I wish you a speedy recovery and I hope they get to the bottom of things.

My friends daughter was diagnosed with Fibromyalgia it's similar to Lupus and I think it comes with a rash also ..

I am going to do some research for you - I hope that it's not that and it's something that a quick fix ..

Hugs to you
xoxo

http://arthritis-symptom.com/lupus/lupus-rash.htm


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Andrea, i'm sorry that you've been sick. I hope that the dr. can find out what is wrong with you and get you on the road to recovery. :grouphug:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh Andrea I'm so sorry. I hope they can find what is causing this. I pray you will feel better very soon.

I have fibromyalgia and that was the first thing I thought of reading what you said. I have what feels like bones hurting and my skin so sensitive that clothes or the shower hurts me. It is a burning like the skin has been scraped or burned. If they ask me where I have pain I don't know what to say--it is everywhere. My legs and hips probably the worst. I imagine it to be like having polio all over. There seems to be no end to the symptoms so I won't try to tell them. You might what to do a little research. They thought I had MS and Lupus. 

I'll pray your problem isn't a permanent thing like this fibro. It takes the life right out of you. You have my sympathy for sure. :grouphug:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Feb 23 2009, 10:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733249


> Oh Andrea I'm so sorry. I hope they can find what is causing this. I pray you will feel better very soon.
> 
> I have fibromyalgia and that was the first thing I thought of reading what you said. I have what feels like bones hurting and my skin so sensitive that clothes or the shower hurts me. It is a burning like the skin has been scraped or burned. If they ask me where I have pain I don't know what to say--it is everywhere. My legs and hips probably the worst. I imagine it to be like having polio all over. There seems to be no end to the symptoms so I won't try to tell them. You might what to do a little research. They thought I had MS and Lupus.
> 
> I'll pray your problem isn't a permanent thing like this fibro. It takes the life right out of you. You have my sympathy for sure. :grouphug:[/B]


I'm sorry about your Fibro - I know my friends daughter is in alot of pain that has stopped her from doing alot of things she really wants to do, she just broke off her engagement - I hope you find the answer - I heard there was a really good doctor here in Orange County that specializes in Fibro, but my friends daughter lives in Australia ...


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (KandiMaltese @ Feb 23 2009, 11:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733172


> Thank you. I don't think I've been near any ticks though. I have had these joint problems for awhile now and the rash is new and the stinging rugburn like feeling skin. I will mention it though to my doctor tomorrow. Thank you for the suggestions. I just don't know how it could be possible. But better to ask and be safe![/B]


I just saw this thread, Andrea. I agree with the others who suggested being checked for Lyme's. Lyme's can stay in your system for years without knowing you have it. So, I am glad you are mentioning this to your doctor.

I am sorry you are not feeling well. And, I hope your doctor can help you find some relief from the pain and discomfort soon.

Healing Hugs ... :grouphug: 

Marie


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hope you find out what is going on, Andrea  
Prayers and good thoughts for you and your mom. :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Andrea, I am thinking of you and pray that the drs help you soon~~I will keep you in my prayers. So sorry to hear that your Mom has been sick. Please keep us informed............


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Andrea, I am so sorry and sending prayers for You and your Mom.

Keeping you both in my thoughts and hope you start feeling better.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Andrea, I'm sorry your mom hasn't been feeling well....and you too! I hope they figure out what's really wrong...and I hope it's curable and not serious! That's scary :new_shocked: 

Take care, please keep us updated.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sending thoughts and prayers your way, along with a puppy slurp from Sweetness. Take care.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Andrea,

I am so sorry to hear that you're not feeling well. I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers.

Debbie


----------



## noskival (Aug 25, 2008)

I' sorry to hear your not feeling well..our thoughts are with you. :mellow:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I hope the doctor is able to find what's wrong and get you all better soon. :hugging:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Sorry to hear about this Andrea. There's nothing worse than being sick and then not even knowing why. Hoping it's nothing serious and that you feel better soon! :grouphug:


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your troubles Andrea. I hope you get to the bottom of this and please feel better soon :heart:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, I am so sorry. I hope you can find out what's going on and start feeling better very soon. I will keep you in my prayers for sure. rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Andrea, I'm so sorry you've been ill. I hope the doctors can find out what is wrong and fix it. Lota of hugs and prayers that you will feel better soon,


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Andrea,sorry you are so ill. I hope your doctors get to the bottom of of it very soon and that you feel better. :grouphug:


----------



## bluesyinpa (Dec 9, 2006)

I hope you feel better soon Andrea :grouphug: 

Rita


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Andrea, you're far too young to be so sick! I hope your doctor gets to the bottom of it and can give you some relief. Hugs to you and your mom (Kevin, too!).


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I am just seeing this thread. I am sorry to hear that you and your mom have both been sick. I hope the doctors help you get to the bottom of it. Lyme however unlikely, is certainly something that should be checked. I don't blame you for being nervous about it. Not knowing is always very difficult. And being in pain and not knowing why is really awful. Please let your mom know we are thinking of her as well. rayer:


----------

